

Immunity Project gets published in Vaccine - naveenspark
http://www.immunityproject.org/blog/blog/330/peer-reviewed-article-published-in-vaccine

======
stephenmac98
Congratulations on getting published. Having finished the paper I thought it
was informative and well written. I just started interning for you guys today
and I look forward to an exciting month!

~~~
icinnamon
Thanks so much Stephen! We're so excited to have you on board.

------
dnautics
congratulations! I haven't read it yet (I don't currently have journal access
but I will on wednesday... looking forward to reading it).

EDIT: Never mind, it's available at the website, duh.

~~~
naveenspark
Thank you! Our article is open access on ScienceDirect here:
[http://bit.ly/SKzPgO](http://bit.ly/SKzPgO)

~~~
cindywu123
+1 for open access!

